# Beretta PX4 Storm



## JonathanC (Apr 13, 2013)

Today I purchased my first gun, the Beretta PX4 Storm. I've been looking online trying to find out where I can purchase a stainless steel slide but I've came to a dead end. There really isn't too much I can find for this gun, and I was hoping someone knew where I could get one. I did read somewhere about a company that specializes re-coating weapon parts. I was hoping I could be guided on what companies have a good reputation, and also the price I'm looking at to have it done.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the gun in question, but try and contact Beretta Inc. 

If you're looking for a SS slide, Beretta should be able to supply you with one.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Beretta sells a stainless version called inox. I am not sure if just the slide is for sale separately but I know they make them.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey, Skinny.... why would you want to change it? That is probably one of the best looking pistols in all black.... the one color emphasises the unique design... .. great pistol... I wish I had one.


----------



## Flad (Dec 29, 2011)

Try Brownells


----------



## JonathanC (Apr 13, 2013)

skinnyb said:


> Beretta sells a stainless version called inox. I am not sure if just the slide is for sale separately but I know they make them.


I'm familiar with the model, I found out about it after I purchased the gun. So now I'm just trying to work with what I have.


----------



## JonathanC (Apr 13, 2013)

Sandibeach said:


> Hey, Skinny.... why would you want to change it? That is probably one of the best looking pistols in all black.... the one color emphasises the unique design... .. great pistol... I wish I had one.


I've never been the biggest fan of all black guns, It's just my personal preference. 



Flad said:


> Try Brownells


Thanks! I'll take a look on their site


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have one and love it. The silver does look pretty cool though too.


----------



## JonathanC (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah, I've always liked the silver finish on pistols. I should have purchased the Inox version, I would have saved me a lot of time and effort. But I was not aware of the Inox version when I purchased this gun.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How much did you pay for your PX4 Storm (Black), I paid about $625 after taxes, still waiting on my $50 rebate from Beretta which is taking forever ($575 basically).

I think the INOX version is at least $150-200 more FYI. Be happy with what you got, you always can get something else in the future!


----------



## JonathanC (Apr 13, 2013)

I paid about $615 after taxes, I got mine from a small gun dealer with no rebate. I am happy with with my purchase, but I'll still be getting some work done on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You cannot buy an Inox slide seperately for the PX4 - unless you find someone just parting out the gun online. Plus, it would be cheaper to just sell the gun you have and buy a new Inox PX4 to begin with....

I have had several slides hard chromed over the years - slides for polymer guns. You could do this, or go with NP3. I too like the 2 tone look on a polymer gun. I had an HK USPc slide and three P99 slides done over the years. The place I used is no longer doing hard chroming, though


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

JonathanC said:


> I paid about $615 after taxes, I got mine from a small gun dealer with no rebate. I am happy with with my purchase, but I'll still be getting some work done on it.


what are you getting done to it?


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Sandibeach said:


> Hey, Skinny.... why would you want to change it? That is probably one of the best looking pistols in all black.... the one color emphasises the unique design... .. great pistol... I wish I had one.


Both of my PX4's are all black. I don't like the Inox personally. I just was making the mention that it is available for those who want one.


----------

